# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Will Hyrel be at any upcoming print shows?

## DerekPeterson

Does Hyrel have any plans on being at any Maker conventions or 3d print shows in the near future.  I'd love the opportunity to see one in person.

----------


## Davo

Actually, I'll be at the USA Science & Engineering Festival this weekend.

http://www.usasciencefestival.org/

Booth 544, right across from the National Science Foundation.

Come visit!

-Davo

----------

